# tica and fife



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi i have only shown once under gccf so a newbie. whatis the diff -tica and fife. do you have to dress the pen in curtains and drapes as i have heard. only want to show my girl


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

You don't have to if you don't want to, its just a bit of fun. You could just put the basics in the pen and no one would worry.Or even just a basic set of curtains for the front. I must admit I really enjoy using the drapes, the other option is using a sturdi shelter, the good thing with Tica shows is you can just ask for benching space and put a sturdi on the bench.

They aren't cheap but they are extremely useful in the fact that they are your own pen so you know that no other cat has been in them, thus reducing the risk of your cat getting any sort of infection. They are like pop up tents and are in various colours and patterns.You can even secure them on the back seat of a car and the cat can travel to the show in them which means you can have a litter tray in use. I have two and would not be without them now. This is a known supplier of sturdi shelters in the UK http://www.kit4kats.co.uk/shop/sturdi.php. If you decide to look at drapes I have to recommend Anna Davidson, I have several sets of her drapes and she can make them as fancy or as basic as you like. Take a look, they are seriously addictive lol http://www.classycatdesigns.co.uk they are very reasonably priced too. If you want to try a Tica show you maybe even able to borrow a set just to see if your girl likes the Tica/fb way of showing before you commit to buying any.

Izzie


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

the Brig show only had about 50% with drapes...


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi so i wouldnt feel out of it if i didnt dress pen up. what goes in the pen as only got all white. might be best if igo along and look first at a fife


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi thks very much for info. will go to a fife show and have a look. still unsure as what diff is. the drapes look fantastic on that site not sure if for me. be best if did a show to borrow a set but where from



Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You don't have to if you don't want to, its just a bit of fun. You could just put the basics in the pen and no one would worry.Or even just a basic set of curtains for the front. I must admit I really enjoy using the drapes, the other option is using a sturdi shelter, the good thing with Tica shows is you can just ask for benching space and put a sturdi on the bench.
> 
> ...


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

You could ask on here,Im sure someone could bring some to a show for you.Its too bad Im over here because I could lend you a set,I have lots lol.

For your first show you could just put gccf blankets in the pen, I even know someone who just had Anna make them a set of single drapes.

Good luck. If you have any more questions then there are a few folk on here who do FB and Tica, do you have a show lined up yet?

Izzie


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi thks for info. pity you cant.dont know if people would. going to a show at wkend so i can get more of an idea of fife thks for your help


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Sophie,

Which show is it you are going to this weekend, I can try and find out who is going and if anyone can give you a hand if you like?

Izzie


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Sophie,take a looksey on this link,hope it helps:thumbup:
Oneforall Cat Club


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hisoz not this weekend. it on the 28th march market harborough. go for a look see what it all about thks. hope someone there can help
Which show is it you are going to this weekend, I can try and find out who is going and if anyone can give you a hand if you like?



Izzie999 said:


> Hi Sophie,
> Izzie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Might be worth asking Mel if she is going, the lady whose email address I gave you? I don't know of anyone else who might be but will get my thinking cap on lol.

Izzie


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi great link thks very much bril. did seenot every one dresses pens up. i know my cat wouldnt likethe sturdi frame tents. saw pics of jans drape stall. is she at every show. are tica and fife the same.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

There is usually a drape stall at every show lol, I think thats why they do so well lol. Very few folk just have plain drapes but its fun dressing the pens lol.

Izzie


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi great link bril thks. did see not every one dresses pen up. my baby wouldnt likea sturdi frame so would have to have a pen. saw pics of jans drape stallis she at every show. i really enjoyed that thks 



Siamese Kelly said:


> Hi Sophie,take a looksey on this link,hope helps:thumbup:
> Oneforall Cat Club


----------

